# Moogurrapum Creek exploration (and now Eprapah)



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Very Nice Leigh , gee you have landed in paradise there, and mangrove jacks might come out to play , yiiipppeee ,how about that creek for muddies , i think that fold up net that was featured on here a month ago may be the go for you there , little Miss Red looks sensational , soooooo cute, i think you better have a chat to the missus and have another one of those


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Great effort there Red, I made it as far as hooking up the trailer the night before and then piking out at 4:00am when I read the BOM wind observations. Trying to find some motivation for an 8 to 10am fish tomorrow....

Cheers,
RH


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't know about fish Red, but I've sure lost a lot of golf balls in that creek over the years  
Have never fished in there but have always admired it from the golf course.
Beautiful looking bit of water. Will be looking forward to future reports.
BTW Miss Red cute as a button.
Cheers Mal


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Nice report and pics Red,
That creek looks like it would be a great place at high tide, i would love to fish for Jacks oneday, i might have to organise a trip up your way in the near future 8) 
Looking forward to hearing how you go tomorrow mate


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Good little trip, and a nice flattie. Was a bit lazy to get up out of bed this morning, but looks an alright day afterall for a protected paddle.

The creeks around brissie seem to be producing alot of pike at the moment. Did you try for tailor at the mouth? Cause that seems to be a common trend emerging too.

Will have to give that little creek another go soon and see if i can entice atleast one fish out of it :? :? :?

Andy


----------



## surfingyaker (Jun 18, 2008)

Headed up Eprapah creek today (first time out in my Yak). I went to check out the bank to see if i could get the yak in there and to my surprise "estuarygirl " was fishing in that exact spot. I launched quite late (9:30) cuse i knew it would be protected in there and thought might as welll just get there a bit before the high, instead of draggin myslef out of bed. 
Launched from the end of beveridge road and headed further up creek. Got two tiney hits while trolling but no hook up. After about 1.3 K i stopped and ancord. I through some bait under seem trees (in the hope of bream) But ofcoaurse just fed little tidlers. While i flicked softys. Began to head back about 12:30 and stopped a few time to do some bait fishing. When i got back, i got the kayak up out of the water and fished from the bank for a while. Still nothin.

Unfortunately left withougt any fish... but gained experience in the kayak and found out what i needed to change.

Lochie


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah that was me Red. I only got a small GT up the creek. Maybe next time hey. Would love to chase some snapper with you next time. To be honest that peddle was far too long for a flathead chasing session. It took me 1 1/4hrs to get back to the ramp. The wind had died right off by the time we poked our head out of the creek about 11:45. Still better than sitting at home. Although I came home to a house full of 6 screaming kids as a couple of friends had come over, so much for my afternoon nanna nap.......


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWanlX3gAADdfgAAQUIWAAp7yGIo/7//gMAEmpQiqf+SZTUemVH6p6myTyj01A2k2iDAA0aGjCMmg0aaAwSmk0U8SnlPSPRA9QD1ADRkvPhnlBJD1XX7zB5LToX5oVif6x3EWZdViqbS12FrPJYvYU1eCdwiwCz0YyuOPu9YDkOFIzrzJ44qNAjSNdblJTY+/XbahE2yFx6s2Kc/xQ7oc1rDSLNNK8AVdkZceve3PQg5QWcQ7T8Yt0avWNUsFNvnskjvom7LTQIai2qY4DlEJDjki1pxhEvZ8nnnYjgorgTiOKw+cy0XlLduyEXUn9KlAjZ8y6uqXF+b98lpNL6ZWt2g129Mb08p+iD82hfwJAwfioibjKoOATCEtw2Ctbsq65Fq1Ho8qs1kEKP5ByF0K6abLF8Ty4PRoP8XckU4UJCp5V94A


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeA9kokAABRfgAAQQOcAAIiEEIA/5d+gIAB1DVPUPSNPUepoAaNPSBqn6TISaYYUDNAiwQGe/uqO/YOV1MeFYRLbkrL5nOyRygaaNIGwJKkFIepmTjukxQj4huy6BnWUiBrS/F7WTcJxQQNqcxvv77WZhgfQQcZCgZKvfBronRVDz/F3JFOFCQ4D2SiQ


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> WayneD said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to chase some snapper with you next time.
> ...


Just read AWTY's report it's really got me in the mood for a snapper. Only got Sunday off next weekend and I think my mate wants me to go out in his boat up Maroochy. So maybe the weekend after if the weather is favourable.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Epic report Red

The bigger Snapper should be coming on now. Up at Redcliffe, as always, there of and on all year, but I'm hearing reports of big fish being caught all round the bay at the moment. The new moon in 1.5 weeks time should be the go. ;-)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Great report once again Leigh, like that kingfisher shot mate ;-) You must be proud of the young fella with that flattie, nice fish that one..


----------

